# triple berry recipe?



## uavwmn (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone have a triple berry wine recipe that makes 1 gallon batch?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2009)

I have seen people here do a Triple Berry Wine with frozen fruit from WalMart or Sam's...will try to look for it.


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Anyone have a triple berry wine recipe that makes 1 gallon batch?




Sam's has triple berry maybe, Costco's. Not sure the weight of the package. I would shoot for 4-5#'s for 1 gallon. Add enough sugar to bring to 1.085. I would add pectic enzyme and Cote des Blancs yeast. Finish like any other wine you make.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 24, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Anyone have a triple berry wine recipe that makes 1 gallon batch?




cowgirlallison did a larger batch


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=6828


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

Waldo, looking for a recipe for 1 gallon. Cowgirl recipe is for 5 gallons.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Tepe. Don't have a Sam's or Costco around here. Will try Safeway and a couple other food stores.


Really don't want to make 5 ga my first time making a fruit wine. If it is "yuk", I can live with throwing 1 gal out.


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2009)

Divide the #'s by 5 then. Still use 1 pkg of yeast. Keep in mind cowgirl is also adding fruit juice. I would not do that for just 1 gallon. Rather just 4-5 # of fruit. Before bottling you may want toadd some simple syrup.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I need some professional advice.



I am going to try a 3 gal batch of tripleberry wine. Going to Safeway to find prepackaged 3# bags. 


I was wondering if I use say 6# of the fruit, can I add a berry blend fruit juice with it to enhance the flavor? Or more of the frozen fruit? If so, how much juice should I use in the primary in addition to water? I will be making a3 gallon batch.


Not sure on the other stuff, but I ordered the tannin, pectine enzyme, etc. from George. I think this is what I will add: 

Sugar to get proper SG 
2 tbsp Yeast Nutrient 
1 tbsp Yeast Energizer 
3/4 tsp Pectic enzyme 
2 1/2 tbsp Acid Blend 
5 campden tabs 


Thanks for any input any of you may have.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

Tepe, ok changed my mind (it is a womans perogative, haha). It may be easier to make a 3 gal batch.


----------



## smikes (Jan 24, 2009)

This summer I made a triple berry using 3# blackberry,1 # blueberry and 1# raspberry (for 1 gal). I just filtered and bottled it and was very happy with the flavor .The raspberry was upfront with blackberry finish. Raspberries should be used sparingly. I added70 ml of wine conditioner at stabilization.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 24, 2009)

smikes, interesting. you didn't add any sugar, yeast, water??????


----------



## Tom (Jan 24, 2009)

Unless you are more advanced I would just use berries.

As stated in anothe post you can get4 - 3# pkg of triberry and lets say some blueberry and strawberry or raspberry, enough to bring it to 14-15# total. That should give you good body. Just before you bottle backsweeten the wine. The rest of the recipe looks OK 




Yes you need to add sugar and water so your gravity is around 1.085ish


----------

